
These are the things no one tells you about working remote - sophiaellis
https://hackernoon.com/the-things-no-one-tells-you-about-working-remote-79b6bf33576e
======
standup75
Why do people writing this kind of post need to use "you" instead of "I"? This
is a very subjective view, I have been working remote for 4 years, and
although I can relate to some of these points, I think it would be less
pretentious to add some subjectivity to this point of view

------
spaniard_dev
I just had a chat with a friend about another problem of working remote: How
to meet people. This gets harder when you can't personally hangout with your
colleagues. Mostly when you live in a country different than your own, where
they speak another language it can be challenging.

I gave him these tips, but I would appreciate if you share some advice about
it:

\- Join any kind of sports club or whatever group of people that you share
interests with. \- I sometimes use Couchsurfing to meet people. The app has
something called hangouts that lets you meet people that are close by. \-
Working from a coworking space could also help. \- Joining a language school
is another option; you meet people and learn the language at the same time.

~~~
ccleary00
These are good ones. Also: Meetups, going to coffee shops, and joining online
remote worker communities/Slack channels (although this is just online, not in
person). I wfh and go to coffee shops like twice a day.

------
tzs
One thing I've found that greatly helps me keep work and non-work separated
when working at home is to dress like I'm going to the office.

Normally at home I either go barefoot (during warmer weather) or just wear
socks (during colder weather). When working at home, I put on shoes and that
makes it feel sufficiently different than normal home time that I have no
trouble getting into and staying in work mode. When I'm done for the day, I
kick off the shoes and it feels just like I returned home from a day away.

------
starbuxman
Personally, I seem to get more motivated when I’m working in coffee shops.
There’s something about the environment that is stimulating.

[https://www.skipthedrive.com/3-reasons-working-in-coffee-
sho...](https://www.skipthedrive.com/3-reasons-working-in-coffee-shops-can-
boost-your-productivity/)

~~~
webwanderings
Libraries are even better - disciplined, gets more work done.

------
blakesterz
>> You will lose motivation and you’ll need to find it yourself

I've seen others say that, and I have yet to find that a problem for some
reason. I am, in general, not a motivated person either. The work just always
seems to push me to get things done.

>> You will need to learn to be a better communicator

Excellent point! Maybe not a "better" communicator, but for sure it requires a
different kind of communication. When communication moves from talking to
typing, it changes things.

I never get tired of these "working remote" posts, I think I've probably read
every single one that's come across hn for years now, seems like many of them
have a good nugget hidden in there.

------
drinchev
Well, based on where you are located, you might also rent an office or a desk
at someone else's office.

Here in Berlin I was able to rent a desk and work from a close-to-home office-
room. As a dev I need this 27" screen, so being in a coffee shop / co-working
space is a no-go. The desk costed around 300 Euro per month ( lended by a
friend ).

------
notacoward
All good points, which I (as a remote worker for several years) have
encountered myself. Worth a read.

------
jpindar
I'll second the recommendation for Toggl.

